# Joseph McCarthy: Was He Right After All?



## DriftingSand (May 8, 2014)

*



Joseph Raymond "Joe" McCarthy (November 14, 1908  May 2, 1957) was an American politician who served as a Republican U.S. Senator from the state of Wisconsin from 1947 until his death in 1957. Beginning in 1950, McCarthy became the most visible public face of a period in which Cold War tensions fueled fears of widespread Communist subversion.[1] He was noted for making claims that there were large numbers of Communists and Soviet  spies and sympathizers inside the United States federal government and  elsewhere. Ultimately, his tactics and inability to substantiate his  claims led him to be censured by the United States Senate.
		
Click to expand...

Joseph McCarthy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*It appears that Joe McCarthy saw an emerging threat back in the 50s that almost nobody else was able to see.  During his military career in the Marine Corp he was an "intelligence briefing officer."  Many may not know that he was favored by Catholic Democrats including the Kennedy family even though he was a Republican.

Anyway, he knew what Communism was and was able to put two-and-two together as the Socialist agenda began to rear its ugly head. At the time, he became one of America's most hated Senators. He became the target of endless barbs, jeers, jabs, stabs, and was ultimately censured by the Senate.  He literally became a laughing stock and was mocked off of the public stage.

But hindsight is 20/20.  Many scholars today recognize that McCarthy was almost always right concerning his accusations and insights:



> Using new information obtained from studies of old Soviet files in  Moscow and now the famous Venona Intercepts  FBI recordings of Soviet  embassy communications between 1944-48  the record is showing that  McCarthy was essentially right. He had many weaknesses, but almost every  case he charged has now been proven correct. Whether it was stealing  atomic secrets or influencing U.S. foreign policy, communist victories  in the 1940s were fed by an incredibly vast spy and influence network.


Most-hated senator was right

In my book, McCarthy goes down in history as one of America's heros even though he ultimately died of character assassination.  The Leftists have always resorted to defamation of character when their cover is about to be blown.  It's how they roll.



> Senator Joe McCarthy is one of the strongest pro-American figures in the  history of the United States. Despite many attempts by socialists to  demonize McCarthy and "McCarthyism" with revisionist history, McCarthy's  achievements shine through the propaganda. At a time when America was  threatened by a murderous, backward, anti-freedom ideology of Soviet  communism, Joseph McCarthy was a champion of capitalism and Democracy.  Even when his career was threatened because of his vocal anti-communist  speeches, McCarthy did not back down from the cause of freedom. For the  courage Senator McCarthy showed in sticking to his American principles,  he is today considered to be a hero by many.


Joseph McCarthy, American Hero. Truth about McCarthyism, Red Scare, Communism, and Good Night and Good Luck.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 8, 2014)

Bump. Just in case you missed it and are interested. Does anyone feel badly that McCarthy wasn't taken seriously and can we see now that he had good insight as to what was happening in his day?


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

Waiting to hear the fear mongering from the current SUBVERSIVES that post here!


----------



## DriftingSand (May 8, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Waiting to hear the fear mongering from the current SUBVERSIVES that post here!



I'm fully expecting it. Their tactics of name-calling and defamation haven't changed one iota.


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting to hear the fear mongering from the current SUBVERSIVES that post here!
> ...



They simply use bigger words now, as many of them went into hiding in our education system.... making young minds full of mush, into minds full of mush!


----------



## whitehall (May 8, 2014)

It freaking doesn't matter what McCarthy thought or did. HUAC (House Unamerican activities committee) was developed by the democrat Truman administration in the House of Representatives. It was HUAC that exposed the communist menace and it is HUAC that was responsible for the alleged "blacklisting" of whiny communists in the entertainment industry although the federal government had no power to blacklist anybody. The chicken shit Hollywood moguls fired suspected communists because they thought the scandal might cut into their profits and together with the liberal media they managed to blame it all on a single member of the minority republican party. The propaganda was so powerful that the myth of "McCarthyism" persists today.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

This OP has been vetted at least six times in the last several years.

The result is the same: Tail Gunner Joe comes out looking even worse than before.

The drunk could not even keep the same stories straight.

He was pulled down and censured at the insistence of his own party.

Let's move on.


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> This OP has been vetted at least six times in the last several years.
> 
> The result is the same: Tail Gunner Joe comes out looking even worse than before.
> 
> ...



Sounds just like CONSERVATIVES today under the RINO ELITE of "BONER" and the boys!.... So Old Joe NAILED IT, and the subversives in his own party along with the communist 4th estate drove him out! 
 ,
 At least tell the truth for a change, Flakey!


----------



## whitehall (May 8, 2014)

Democrats held the total majority after the election of 1948. Harry Truman sent US Troops to Korea in 1950 and so grossly mismanaged the conflict that the mainstream media decided not to cover it and called it "the Forgotten War". Democrats were running the show in HUAC and in the senate and freaking cartoonist who hated republicans Harry Block decided to blame republicans for everything. It shows how propaganda in a one sided liberal media can create a myth. Block's cartoon in 1950 coined the phrase "McCarthyism" and democrats got a pass even though they were in the majority. Communism was the acknowledged enemy of capitalism but the liberal media managed to turn logic on it's ear and blame a  big mouth republican for the entire democrat majority era of anti-communism.


----------



## Stephanie (May 8, 2014)

Of course he was and they now control our government with this Obama REGIME and his Democrat/progressive comrades in arms

people better wake up


----------



## guno (May 8, 2014)

Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He  was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot. 

Joe McCarthy's was just a loudmouthed drunk.

That's why todays rightwingers still love him


----------



## guno (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He  was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.
> 
> Joe McCarthy's was just a loudmouthed drunk.
> 
> That's why todays rightwingers still love him




Was Senator Joseph McCarthy a heroin addict

In his 1961 book, The Murderers, Harry J. Anslinger, head of the Federal Bureau of Narcotics from 1930 to 1962, announced that he knew of a prominent member of Congress in the 1950s who was addicted to heroin. Anslinger went to the member of Congress and demanded that he stop using heroin. The Congressman refused and dared Anslinger to reveal the addiction, arguing that, if Anslinger did reveal the addiction, it would cause irreparable harm to the Free World. 

In order to keep the addiction secret, Anslinger arranged for the Congressman to receive a secret supply of drugs from a pharmacist.

Who was the Congressman?  Senator Joseph McCarthy, of anti-communist fame.

Was Senator Joseph McCarthy a heroin addict?

The case is mentioned in chapter 5 of the Consumers Union Report on Licit and Illicit Drugs.

Another noteworthy case of a distinguished addict was reported in 1962 by Commissioner Harry J. Anslinger of the Federal Bureau of Narcotics. "This addict," Commissioner Anslinger stated, "was one of the most influential members of the United States Congress. He headed one of the powerful committees of Congress. His decisions and statements helped to shape and direct the destiny of the United States and the free world." Commissioner Anslinger heard of this man's addiction, recognized the political damage that might follow exposure, and therefore arranged a continuing supply of drugs for the elderly Congressman from a pharmacy on the outskirts of Washington. When a nationally syndicated columnist got a tip on the story from the pharmacist, Commissioner Anslinger staved off exposure by warning the journalist that "the Harrison Narcotic Act provided a two-year jail term for anyone revealing the narcotic records of a drug store." 7 The Congressman died in office, still legislating, still addicted, and still unexposed. *


----------



## whitehall (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He  was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.
> 
> Joe McCarthy's was just a loudmouthed drunk.
> 
> That's why todays rightwingers still love him



The "John Birch Society? FDR appointed a former KKK member to the supreme court and he wrote the bigoted decision that established the modern version of "separation of church and state". The "dixiecrats" were a KKK affiliated mob that dominated the democrat party for the 50's and the 60's. Bill Ayers "weatherman anarchists" took up the slack in the democrat party during the 60's and 70's. It makes John Birchers look like choir boys.


----------



## kiwiman127 (May 8, 2014)

As Wikipedia was used as a base reference for this thread, let me add this:

*Ongoing debate*
In the view of a few conservative latter-day authors, such as commentators William Norman Grigg[117] and Medford Stanton Evans,[118][119] McCarthy's place in history should be reevaluated. Many scholars, including some generally regarded as conservative, have opposed these views.[120][121]

Other authors and historians, including Arthur Herman,[122] assert that new evidence&#8212;in the form of Venona decrypted Soviet messages, Soviet espionage data now opened to the West, and newly released transcripts of closed hearings before McCarthy's subcommittee&#8212;has partially vindicated McCarthy by showing that many of his identifications of Communists were correct and that the scale of Soviet espionage activity in the United States during the 1940s and 1950s was larger than many scholars suspected.[123][124]

After reviewing evidence from Venona and other sources, historian John Earl Haynes concluded that, of 159 people identified on lists used or referenced by McCarthy, evidence was substantial that nine had aided Soviet espionage efforts. He suggested that a majority of those on the lists could legitimately have been considered security risks, but that a substantial minority could not.[125] Among those implicated in files later made public from the Venona project and Soviet sources were Cedric Belfrage, Frank Coe, Lauchlin Currie, Harold Glasser, David Karr, Mary Jane Keeney, and Leonard Mins.[125][126][127][128][129][130][131]

These viewpoints are considered revisionist by many scholars.[132] Challenging efforts aimed at the "rehabilitation" of McCarthy, Haynes argues that McCarthy's attempts to "make anti-communism a partisan weapon" actually "threatened [the post-War] anti-Communist consensus", thereby ultimately harming anti-Communist efforts more than helping.[133]

Diplomat George Kennan drew on his State Department experience to provide his view that "The penetration of the American governmental services by members or agents (conscious or otherwise) of the American Communist Party in the late 1930s was not a figment of the imagination ... it really existed; and it assumed proportions which, while never overwhelming, were also not trivial." Kennan wrote that under the Roosevelt administration: "warnings which should have been heeded fell too often on deaf or incredulous ears."[134]

William Bennett, former Reagan Administration Secretary of Education, summed up this perspective in his 2007 book America: The Last Best Hope:

The cause of anti-communism, which united millions of Americans and which gained the support of Democrats, Republicans and independents, was undermined by Sen. Joe McCarthy ... McCarthy addressed a real problem: disloyal elements within the U.S. government. But his approach to this real problem was to cause untold grief to the country he claimed to love ... Worst of all, McCarthy besmirched the honorable cause of anti-communism. He discredited legitimate efforts to counter Soviet subversion of American institutions.[13
Joseph McCarthy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 8, 2014)

The topic is not even worthy of serious comment.


----------



## guno (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He  was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.
> ...



He also had a very "close" and "special" relationship with Roy Cohen.


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.
> ...



Was he one of Obuma's dealers?


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> As Wikipedia was used as a base reference for this thread, let me add this:
> 
> *Ongoing debate*
> In the view of a few conservative latter-day authors, such as commentators William Norman Grigg[117] and Medford Stanton Evans,[118][119] McCarthy's place in history should be reevaluated. Many scholars, including some generally regarded as conservative, have opposed these views.[120][121]
> ...



Well, that's SOMEONE OPINION on Wiki!


----------



## Stephanie (May 8, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> The topic is not even worthy of serious comment.



then you and guano should keep your heads buried in the sand


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> The topic is not even worthy of serious comment.



 Then leave! Why are you here at all, if it's worthless?


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Something like Obuma and Reggie Love?


----------



## DriftingSand (May 8, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> The topic is not even worthy of serious comment.



You say that almost every time you post. What you mean to say is that you have serious comments to add.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Being a closeted drug addict was a driving force in his wretched witch hunts. He could never have a real life and he hated that others did. He really was nuts and a very sad and frightened figure. Like so many rw's who post here, he should have stayed under his bed.


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


 
 One word, and one letter, it now has the truth behind it!


----------



## guno (May 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


Roy Cohn hid his private life as a homosexual. An  AIDS killed him in the bloom of the Reagan years,
LIFE MAGAZINE - THE SNARLING DEATH OF ROY M. COHN - 905W-000-035


----------



## guno (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of his death was listed as acute hepatitis, an inflammation of the liver. It was hinted in the press that he died of alcoholism, an estimation that is now accepted by contemporary biographers.


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

guno said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



 Apparently YOU'RE BIASED against the gays! How very liberal of you!


----------



## whitehall (May 8, 2014)

Look it up for God's sake. Truman was right and democrats were right to consider communism to be the enemy of the USA and capitalism after WW2. Democrats chickened out like they usually do and when the political tide turned they managed to blame the whole thing on a senator from the minority republican party. Propaganda is a powerful thing.


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


----------



## shart_attack (May 8, 2014)

I can't believe you didn't include a poll with this topic, DS.


----------



## g4racer (May 8, 2014)

I have read a lot about name calling and lies in this thread.  Those posting are from the right, commenting about those on the left.  The only people posting and doing the name calling are those on the right.  If that's the case they must also be the ones that lie.


----------



## whitehall (May 8, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



Cartoons. We get cartoons instead of intelligent arguments from the left these days. Thank you union based education system. So freaking what? It's unlikely that minority republican senator McCarthy was a heroin addict but it is extremely likely that FDR was dependent on Dr. Feelgood prescriptions. His medical records disappeared after his death and the liberal media was relieved rather than curious. The point is that McCarthy had no power. Democrats were in the majority and the important point is that there was no real investigative media at the time. All the information available to the American public was filtered through jerks like Herbert Block and the rest of the fawning knee jerk democrat party affiliated left wing media.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This OP has been vetted at least six times in the last several years.
> ...


  Your delusions are strange, indeed.  We can call you Joe Jr.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

whitehall said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Joe McCarthy, who was supported by the John Birch Society (the old Tea Party) thought a communist was under every rock. He  was disgraced in the House and died a broken and drunken idiot.
> ...



And you left out, among other facts, that chief Dixiecrat Strom Thurmond because a Republican and never changed his ways.

The JBS, the KKK, and the TPM are stains on American history.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 8, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> One word, and one letter, it now has the truth behind it!


  Just like your 'uppity Negro' comments supposedly from LBJ?


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why not, I call you flakey for a reason!


----------



## Political Junky (May 8, 2014)

More need to see "The Manchurian Candidate" where the Senator keeps changing the number of Communists in Congress. Of course it was all about poor, drunk McCarthy. It was made shortly after his death of liver failure.


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > One word, and one letter, it now has the truth behind it!
> ...



Are you talking about this thread?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-of-lbj-and-race-goebbles-would-be-proud.html


----------



## Vigilante (May 8, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> More need to see "The Manchurian Candidate" where the Senator keeps changing the number of Communists in Congress. Of course it was all about poor, drunk McCarthy. It was made shortly after his death of liver failure.



A fictitious movie based on real people is certainly worth quoting!


----------



## DriftingSand (May 8, 2014)

g4racer said:


> I have read a lot about name calling and lies in this thread.  Those posting are from the right, commenting about those on the left.  The only people posting and doing the name calling are those on the right.  If that's the case they must also be the ones that lie.



You're not making a lot of sense but the name-calling comes from both sides about equally. I'm from the right and I very rarely call another individual a name yet I could probably bring your attention to Libs calling me names at least 100 times.  But I take it with a grain of salt. It's just proof that I'm pushing the right buttons.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 8, 2014)

> In his famous speech on February 9th, 1950, McCarthy brought public a  list of 57 known communists working for the state department. These  revelations took the American public by storm. Out of all the Senators  and public figures in Washington, only McCarthy had the courage to stand  up against communist infiltration. It was a deed that McCarthy's  leftist critics would never forgive him for.



Joseph McCarthy, American Hero. Truth about McCarthyism, Red Scare, Communism, and Good Night and Good Luck.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Democrats held the total majority after the election of 1948. Harry Truman sent US Troops to Korea in 1950 and so grossly mismanaged the conflict that the mainstream media decided not to cover it and called it "the Forgotten War". Democrats were running the show in HUAC and in the senate and freaking cartoonist who hated republicans Harry Block decided to blame republicans for everything. It shows how propaganda in a one sided liberal media can create a myth. Block's cartoon in 1950 coined the phrase "McCarthyism" and democrats got a pass even though they were in the majority. Communism was the acknowledged enemy of capitalism but the liberal media managed to turn logic on it's ear and blame a  big mouth republican for the entire democrat majority era of anti-communism.



It was worse than mismanaged, Communist spies transmitted our war plans to their masters. The Rosenbergs should have had a lot of company on death row


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 8, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> This OP has been vetted at least six times in the last several years.
> 
> The result is the same: Tail Gunner Joe comes out looking even worse than before.
> 
> ...



Jake got a spanking from the co-author of "Blacklisted"

Remember, Jake?


----------



## shart_attack (May 9, 2014)

Political Junky said:


> More need to see "The Manchurian Candidate" where the Senator keeps changing the number of Communists in Congress. Of course it was all about poor, drunk McCarthy. It was made shortly after his death of liver failure.



Huh &#8212; _The Manchurian Candidate_ was made of liver failure???


***************EDIT***************

In fairness, I have heard of stranger things.

Harry Caray once told me that the moon is made of cheese.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



McCarthy was your classic demagogue.  He is being resurrected by the right and knighted simply because the contemporary GOP has no hero and no ideas; all that have is hate and fear.  Thus, a new iteration of the RED SCARE dominates the Neo Fascist agenda.


----------



## Vigilante (May 9, 2014)




----------



## TheIceMan (May 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Odd thing is, McCarthy would have to be a Democrat now with his beliefs.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 10, 2014)

TheIceMan said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Sort of like the direction today's RINOs/NeoCons are moving the Republican Party. A unilateral shift to the left (both Parties) has certainly taken place.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



The comment is a recreation "heard" by a drunk with no other corroboration whatever.

It's nothing more than the word of a person who isn't worth trusting.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > More need to see "The Manchurian Candidate" where the Senator keeps changing the number of Communists in Congress. Of course it was all about poor, drunk McCarthy. It was made shortly after his death of liver failure.
> ...



Just like the uncorroborated world of an uppity drunk.


----------



## TheIceMan (May 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> TheIceMan said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



There is no real "left" or "right".  Just opposing whatever the other side is doing to keep the people's minds off them and on hot button topics.  

And the people would rather blindly follow than think for themselves.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Such as yourself!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

Such as you, V.

You have trouble telling the truth when asked about the time. 

Son, when you lie, you get outed.  Always been the case here, always will be the case here.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Such as you, V.
> 
> You have trouble telling the truth when asked about the time.
> 
> Son, when you lie, you get outed. Always been the case here, always will be the case here.



Child, is this another one of your "I must post last so I win posts"...OK, if it makes you feel like a man, go for that new experience!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 10, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> The topic is not even worthy of serious comment.



+1



Joseph McCarthy was a profoundly reckless and dishonest joke of a human being. 

He misused his position of power in order to bully political foes out of office. 




> McCarthy flew twelve combat missions as a gunner-observer, earning the nickname of "Tail-Gunner Joe."
> 
> He later claimed *32 missions *in order to qualify for a Distinguished Flying Cross, which he received in 1952. McCarthy publicized a letter of commendation which he claimed had been signed by his commanding officer and countersigned by Admiral Chester W. Nimitz, then Chief of Naval Operations. However, it was revealed that McCarthy had written this letter himself, in his capacity as intelligence officer.
> 
> A "war wound" that McCarthy made the subject of varying stories involving airplane crashes or antiaircraft fire was in fact received aboard ship during a ceremony for sailors crossing the equator for the first time.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_McCarthy


McCarthy was notoriously dishonest in his accusations - 



> *Senate campaign*
> 
> In his campaign, McCarthy attacked La Follette for not enlisting during the war, although La Follette had been 46 when Pearl Harbor was bombed. He also claimed La Follette had made huge profits from his investments while he, McCarthy, had been away fighting for his country. In fact, McCarthy had invested in the stock market himself during the war, netting a profit of $42,000 in 1943. La Follette's investments consisted of partial interest in a radio station, which earned him a profit of $47,000 over two years.
> 
> The suggestion that La Follette had been guilty of war profiteering was deeply damaging, and McCarthy won the primary nomination 207,935 votes to 202,557. It was during this campaign that McCarthy started publicizing his war-time nickname "Tail-Gunner Joe", using the slogan, "Congress needs a tail-gunner". Arnold Beichman later stated that McCarthy "was elected to his first term in the Senate with support from the Communist-controlled United Electrical, Radio and Machine Workers, CIO", which preferred McCarthy to the anti-communist Robert M. La Follette. In the general election against Democratic opponent Howard J. McMurray, McCarthy won 61.2% to Democrat McMurray's 37.3%, and thus joined Senator Wiley, whom he had challenged unsuccessfully two years earlier, in the Senate.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



^^^^ Typical Vigilante ... nothing to back up his nonsense, except for long-debunked, partisan-waterboy, garbage....


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



^^^^ More Liberal logic^^^^^


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



This is what I'm talking about - you add nothing to any discussion you partake in, except to insult anyone who disagrees with you. 

Be my guest, it's a free country and I enjoy making ankle-biters like you look childish and out of sorts. 

McCarthy was a blatantly dishonest hack. His endless unfounded accusations kind of remind me of this site, as of late.

To hell with the facts! Libs ... libs ... libs ... . 

So, when do we get to the actual facts???


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



From your fingers to USMB posts....^^^^ Typical Vigilante ... nothing to back up his nonsense, except for long-debunked, partisan-waterboy, garbage.... Calling the kettle black again, I see...you're 2 digit IQ makes you an easy target.... perhaps get Pogo to help you!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake, how many sourced and verified quotes do you need before you drop your allegiance to LBJ?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Help for what? You're a complete joke on this site. You post nothing except for crap. I need "help" to tell people that?

Try sticking to the thread and people might actually start listening when you yap.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 10, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The topic is not even worthy of serious comment.
> ...



By "Political foes" you mean genuine Communist spies who should have been executed with the Rosenberg's, right?


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



The interesting part, Frank, is that I DIDN'T POST in that thread, and this idiot thinks I posted 'uppity Negro' comments..... He's a joke, just like the rest of the liberals that post here!


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Cabbie, people with 3 digit IQ's listen, some even learn new things, on the other hand, we have you, and your fellow Comrades, that couldn't screw in a light bulb, without an instruction manual! I do enjoy trading Neg Reps with you.... just how long before I catch you? One will just have to watch and see!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



V, I referred to the uppity comment, not that you heard it, as a reflection of the nonsense that you and Frank post.

Frank has a lot of cred on the Board, and you should consider why you have so little.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Yes, Frank has 5 years under his belt of bitch slapping you ingrates.... Today, I have 2 months.... Now you posted ..

 Quote: Originally Posted by *JakeStarkey* 

 
_Just like your 'uppity Negro' comments supposedly from LBJ?_

_directed at ME! So, NOT ONLY do you LIE, like a typical liberal, your SPIN SUCKS! ....Just another post to bookmark for further use down the road! _

_You were better off just leaving THIS thread! _


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

> Yes, Frank has 5 years under his belt of bitch slapping you ingrates....



Son, you are a joke.  Why do you agree with the uppity comment?

You can't hide anymore than Yurt when you reactionaries make dumb ass comments.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Yes, Frank has 5 years under his belt of bitch slapping you ingrates....
> 
> 
> Son, you are a joke. Why do you agree with the uppity comment?
> ...



I enjoy watching you SQUIRM child, especially when you're out of anything to refute what I post. Here's just another example of me starting to live RENT FREE in your head! Pogo, seems to have learned his lesson, you though, are going to be more fun to mind bend, simply because your IQ doesn't come up to that of a squirrels. I'm right here anytime you actually have something of substance to discuss, instead of your usual bullshit!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Joseph McCarthy: Was He Right After All?


No. 

There was never any evidence produced that communists occupied the government to the extent that National security was ever in jeopardy; McCarthys tactics were consequently completely unjustified and un-Constitutional, his witch hunt was a blatant abuse of power. 

His infamy in American political history is well deserved.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph McCarthy: Was He Right After All?
> ...



Hmmm...sort of JUST LIKE the F&F, IRS, NSA, Black Panthers, and Benghazi.... who would have ever put those things together!


----------



## whitehall (May 10, 2014)

The bottom line for historians is whether a single left wing freaking newspaper cartoonist should dictate the political argument about America's fight against communist influence after WW2.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

> Here's just another example of me starting to live RENT FREE in your head!


  Silly you.  Yeah, you are squirming, great projection.  So you agree that LBJ never said the uppity comment.  That's a big start for a reactionary like you


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

> JUST LIKE the F&F, IRS, NSA, Black Panthers, and Benghazi



Deflection.  We are talking about McCarthy, you, trolling, and uppity comments.

You can run here, change the color of your hair and your name, and you will always stand out as a reactionary troll, Vigilante.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph McCarthy: Was He Right After All?
> ...



Yup, and you will note the reactionaries try to ignore and fail that McCarthy's own party demanded his censure.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Here's just another example of me starting to live RENT FREE in your head!
> 
> 
> Silly you. Yeah, you are squirming, great projection. So you agree that LBJ never said the uppity comment. That's a big start for a reactionary like you



Seems ALL the search engines are filled with examples...you should TRY looking, instead of looking & acting like a spoiled brat, child!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

> Seems ALL the search engines are filled with examples...you should TRY looking, instead of looking & acting like a spoiled brat, child!



Seems all the quotes trace back to one uncorroborated statement by a drunk, my dear.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Seems ALL the search engines are filled with examples...you should TRY looking, instead of looking & acting like a spoiled brat, child!
> 
> 
> Seems all the quotes trace back to one uncorroborated statement by a drunk, my dear.



Did LBJ ever deny saying it?....and SOOOOO VERY MANY links by both left and right.... seems YOU know better than hundreds, perhaps thousands of academics! But who would have ever thought YOU were THE ONE to dispel those vicious rumors!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2014)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Seems ALL the search engines are filled with examples...you should TRY looking, instead of looking & acting like a spoiled brat, child!
> ...



LBJ was never asked.  And all the links go back to one uncorroborated drunken source.  Perfect example of the echo chamber of the far right reactionary hive.  

V is such a drone.


----------



## Vigilante (May 10, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > Seems all the quotes trace back to one uncorroborated statement by a drunk, my dear.
> ...



Did you just call WOLF again.... damn, you DID call WOLF again!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (May 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



That's it? To you It's about who has the most rep? 

Like I said - TRY STICKING TO THE TOPIC, See if you can do it for a change. 

McCarthy was never actually able to successfully make a charge of "communism" stick. Not once - how are you suggesting that he was correct? Was he correct AFTER the fact? Please, help us out here.


----------



## Vigilante (May 11, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



I was on topic until you diverted with your personal rant against me, I'm not supposed to let you know what I also think of you? 

 Of course he was correct, as with the CURRENT COMMUNIST, who had to let a SELF EXPOSED COMMUNIST go from his regime, Van Jones, and how many others say they are admires of Mao, as Anita Dunn has done?

 You are confusing what McCarthy was saying to the reality of today.... you simply are in denial, and not very bright!

 Yes, it seems Rep is one of the few ways people get to see if a poster has anything worthwhile to say, but I do enjoy those Neg Reps, as it shows that some are getting the message they don't like to hear...aren't you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2014)

V has not been able to defend McCarthy with any success, cannot define a communist or communism and apply them to modern times, and generally is very low information on almost every topic he opines.

Vigilante is pwnd.


----------



## Publius1787 (May 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



That's why I never respond to him. He doesn't argue, he contradicts and redirects.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDjCqjzbvJY]Monty Python: The Argument Clinic: Director's Cut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante (May 11, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> V has not been able to defend McCarthy with any success, cannot define a communist or communism and apply them to modern times, and generally is very low information on almost every topic he opines.
> 
> Vigilante is pwnd.



So proclaims the IDIOT OF THE LEFT.... 

 Yes, Alinsky #12... Don't you subversives know that we've mastered that book and know your tricks?...Apparently Soros didn't get the memo to you, or perhaps it was written in English, Spanish might have been more effective on a Kool-Aid drinker!


----------



## Vigilante (May 11, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Yes, he's a tried and true liberal of the first order, but I do so much enjoy seeing him rant after me when I post... either he's truly upset, or as others have been known to do, gets a stipend from the DNC for each post he throws out.... seems the latter, by his post count is the more believable! 

 Take him as I do, ENTERTAINMENT to be played with. His intellectual power is certainly remiss!


----------



## Publius1787 (May 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Your not going to get an honest conversation out of him. Just ignore him. I'm here for entertainment but not of that sort.


----------



## Vigilante (May 11, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



But, I do so much get a chuckle out of his rants. If intellectual stimulation is what is important to you, he certainly isn't the one to do it for you. But so many of these leftists don't make good points, it's hard to deal with any of them on a equal plain. BTW, there are other forums that do have intellectual leftists, that, when you finally make your points with them, acknowledge that they weren't QUITE correct, but those are getting harder to find. Seems you just can't break through the abortion killers mentality, a truly sad state of affairs.


----------



## mamooth (May 11, 2014)

By focusing all the attention on to innocent people, McCarthy allowed the real commie spies to work unimpeded.

The modern McCarthy fans are the same. If aiding the enemies of the USA is what they have to do in order to persecute liberals, then they will joyfully aid our enemies.


----------



## MaryL (May 11, 2014)

So much fruit to pick off this tree. Abortion Vs  Infanticide. it's all good.  McCarthyism, racism. The boy that cried wolf.  Were  to go with this rich vein.


----------



## regent (May 12, 2014)

"I have in my hand," waving a piece of paper, "a list of Senators that have been censured by the U S Senate and worse created a dictionary word that depicts an un-American political practice.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 12, 2014)

mamooth said:


> By focusing all the attention on to innocent people, McCarthy allowed the real commie spies to work unimpeded.
> 
> The modern McCarthy fans are the same. If aiding the enemies of the USA is what they have to do in order to persecute liberals, then they will joyfully aid our enemies.



In your uneducated opinion can you name one innocent person falsely accused by McCarthy. In addition why aren't you troubled over the many high placed Soviet assets McCarthy successfully outed

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 12, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



John Stewart Service

Owen Lattimore

Lauchlin Currie

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 12, 2014)

> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > V has not been able to defend McCarthy with any success, cannot define a communist or communism and apply them to modern times, and generally is very low information on almost every topic he opines.
> ...



V, this may help you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 12, 2014)

McCarthyism is the lengths Progressives will go in order to protect and defend their communist masters

Sent from smartphone using my wits and Taptalk


----------



## Vigilante (May 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > V has not been able to defend McCarthy with any success, cannot define a communist or communism and apply them to modern times, and generally is very low information on almost every topic he opines.
> ...



I see I hurt your feelings again....Flakey, take this guys advice....


----------



## DriftingSand (May 12, 2014)

> I have in my hand ...
> 
> It was McCarthy's charges of Communist, security, and loyalty risk infiltration of the State Department that shot him into prominence in 1950. At a Lincoln Day speech, on February 9, 1950, before the Republican Women's Club of Wheeling, West Virginia, at the Colonnade Room of Wheeling's McClure Hotel, he stated:
> 	 I have in my hand 57 cases of individuals who would appear to be either card carrying members or certainly loyal to the Communist Party, but who nevertheless are still helping to shape our foreign policy. [11][12][13][14][15]	 
> ...



Joseph McCarthy - Conservapedia

We see here that the Liberals in McCarthy's day were like they are now.  Interrupt, distract, and deflect instead of listening to the facts.  Some things will never change.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > V has not been able to defend McCarthy with any success, cannot define a communist or communism and apply them to modern times, and generally is very low information on almost every topic he opines.
> ...




Jake, remember when "Blacklisted" Co-author visited and gave you an education?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/revie...-mccarthy-m-stanton-evans-12.html#post5137897


----------



## Vigilante (May 12, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (May 12, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > So proclaims the IDIOT OF THE LEFT... !
> ...



Evans and you got your ass kicked by me and others every time he shows up.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> > JakeStarkey said:
> >
> >
> > > V has not been able to defend McCarthy with any success, cannot define a communist or communism and apply them to modern times, and generally is very low information on almost every topic he opines.
> ...



More enlightening information:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8y625wqASk]Learning to "Speak Democrat" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You're delusional and the evidence is right there in the thread. Further, it was co-author and researcher Mark Rochelle, not Stan Evans.

Are you no longer on speaking terms with reality?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 13, 2014)

Amazing.

People STILL believe that McCarthy ran the HUAC and blacklisted Hollywood actors.

This is why I say that "McCarthyism" is the campaign the Democrats ran to protect their Communist masters. A complete, total up-is-down disinformation  ampaign that ran for generations

If you believe that McCarthy was a bad man because he used his HUAC to blacklist Hollywood actors, please go pick up a book on the subject. I recommend "Blacklisted" by Stanton Evans.


----------



## regent (May 13, 2014)

The sad thing is that Senator McCarthy knew at his end that he would go down in the history books as a dirty word. The unfortunate thing is that it will probably take a number of McCarthys over time for Americans to learn they do not have to be frightened into a panic by McCarthyism. Then again perhaps  each generation of Americans must go through the same learning process? Certainly the 
"scare Americans" tactic is still the mainstay in American politics.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 1, 2014)

I well remember the  McCarty Era. Allegations that couldn't be proven, kind of like all the Benghazi thing.  Or every  other thing that comes down the pike, like homophobia or racism that can't be substantiated.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2014)

How sickening that anyone would try to resurrect the memory of the mccarthy era and engage in revisionist history.


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 1, 2014)

jillian said:


> How sickening that anyone would try to resurrect the memory of the mccarthy era and engage in revisionist history.



A McCarthy subversive right there^^^^

 Try's to destroy our traditional culture, morals, ethics and borders.... Scum by any other name! ..... We have seen what happens to Europe when they forego their former beliefs...but these bastards still want to end what our Greatest Generation fought to preserve....PATHETIC!


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2014)

Joe McCarthy was an incense huffing rosary swinging drunk and heroin addict,  he die from alcoholism

McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of his death was listed as acute hepatitis, an inflammation of the liver. It was hinted in the press that he died of alcoholism, an estimation that is now accepted by contemporary biographers

Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy? | Alternet

http://druglibrary.org/schaffer/library/joe_mccarthy.htm


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2014)

guno said:


> Joe McCarthy was an incense huffing rosary swinging drunk and heroin addict,  he die from alcoholism
> 
> McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of his death was listed as acute hepatitis, an inflammation of the liver. It was hinted in the press that he died of alcoholism, an estimation that is now accepted by contemporary biographers
> 
> ...



In his 1961 book, The Murderers, Harry J. Anslinger, head of the Federal Bureau of Narcotics from 1930 to 1962, announced that he knew of a prominent member of Congress in the 1950s who was addicted to heroin. Anslinger went to the member of Congress and demanded that he stop using heroin. The Congressman refused and dared Anslinger to reveal the addiction, arguing that, if Anslinger did reveal the addiction, it would cause irreparable harm to the Free World. 

In order to keep the addiction secret, Anslinger arranged for the Congressman to receive a secret supply of drugs from a pharmacist.

Who was the Congressman?  Senator Joseph McCarthy, of anti-communist fame.

The case is mentioned in chapter 5 of the Consumers Union Report on Licit and Illicit Drugs.

Another noteworthy case of a distinguished addict was reported in 1962 by Commissioner Harry J. Anslinger of the Federal Bureau of Narcotics. "This addict," Commissioner Anslinger stated, "was one of the most influential members of the United States Congress. He headed one of the powerful committees of Congress. His decisions and statements helped to shape and direct the destiny of the United States and the free world." Commissioner Anslinger heard of this man's addiction, recognized the political damage that might follow exposure, and therefore arranged a continuing supply of drugs for the elderly Congressman from a pharmacy on the outskirts of Washington. When a nationally syndicated columnist got a tip on the story from the pharmacist, Commissioner Anslinger staved off exposure by warning the journalist that "the Harrison Narcotic Act provided a two-year jail term for anyone revealing the narcotic records of a drug store." 7 The Congressman died in office, still legislating, still addicted, and still unexposed. *

Further evidence came forth in a 1978 article in Ladies Home Journal:

In the past, Washington politicians have been suspected of using far more dangerous and compromising substances than marijuana or cocaine. Agents who worked under Harry J. Anslinger, Commissioner of the DEA forerunner, the Federal Bureau of Narcotics, for 30 years, claim that the late Sen. Joseph McCarthy was addicted to morphine and regularly obtained his narcotics through a druggist near the White House, authorized by Anslinger to fill the prescription.

Anslinger, according to one of the retired agents, wrote about McCarthy's problem (without naming him) in The Murderers, a memoir the late commissioner wrote with Will Ousler, which was published in 1961. And Ousler today agrees with the agents. "Yes, I'm sure that is correct", he says. "Anslinger made a mention of McCarthy agt the time and turned away."


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 1, 2014)

guno said:


> Joe McCarthy was an incense huffing rosary swinging drunk and heroin addict, he die from alcoholism
> 
> McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of his death was listed as acute hepatitis, an inflammation of the liver. It was hinted in the press that he died of alcoholism, an estimation that is now accepted by contemporary biographers
> 
> Did America's First Drug Czar Secretly Supply Dope to Sen. Joe McCarthy? | Alternet


 
And obuma is an admitted dope smoking fuck up that hardly went to school in order to stay high, as quoted in his book, and we have numerous reports that he's bi-sexual... want to discuss McCarthy compared to this poser, and see which one was MORE PATRIOTIC?






 
And if that wasn't funny enough, here this gets a little more serious!


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2014)

Sen. Joe McCarthy's Startling Morphine Source



During the 1950s Red Scare, America's first drug czar fed the opiate addiction of America's most feared senator. Loved or hated, McCarthy remains a legend. Why is his drug habit so little known?

Sen. Joe McCarthy's Startling Morphine Source | The Fix


----------



## whitehall (Jun 1, 2014)

McCarthy wasn't necessarily right but he wasn't wrong either. The point is that McCarthyism never existed. McCarthy had no power. He was a minority republican and didn't even head up a committee. McCarthyism  was a term manufactured by the left wing media to protect the Truman administration and democrats and especially Hollywood moguls from criticism.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 1, 2014)

guno said:


> Joe McCarthy was an incense huffing rosary swinging drunk and heroin addict,  he die from alcoholism
> 
> McCarthy died in Bethesda Naval Hospital on May 2, 1957, at the age of 48. The official cause of his death was listed as acute hepatitis, an inflammation of the liver. It was hinted in the press that he died of alcoholism, an estimation that is now accepted by contemporary biographers
> 
> ...



Renowned atheist, Christopher Hitchens, died an alcoholic. I suppose we could find lots, and lots, and lots of atheist dingbats who died or alcoholism or drug addiction.  Let me know if you want me to dig up some more.


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwgD-8Bj_Qs]Obama Accused of Gay Sex, Drugs, and Murder - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Flopper (Jun 1, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Friday, Oct. 26, 1962 - Time Magazine:
Last week in the Nation, former FBI Agent Jack Levine reported that nearly 1,500 of the Communist Party's 8,500 U.S. members are FBI informantsalmost one out of six. Since members must pay party dues, this would make the FBI the largest single financial supporter of the Communist Party, U.S.A. Concluded Levine: "The day will soon come when FBI informants, who are rising rapidly to the top, will capture complete control of the party."*

Communists: Gee, Men - TIME


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2014)

*Joseph McCarthy: Was He Right After All? *

That there were bad guys in the government?  Sure.

Was it anything secret?  No.

Did he go about it the wrong way and demagogue look a fool?  You betcha.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 1, 2014)

whitehall said:


> McCarthy wasn't necessarily right but he wasn't wrong either. The point is that McCarthyism never existed. McCarthy had no power. He was a minority republican and didn't even head up a committee. McCarthyism  was a term manufactured by the left wing media to protect the Truman administration and democrats and especially Hollywood moguls from criticism.


The first recorded use of the term McCarthyism was in a political cartoon by Washington Post editorial cartoonist Herbert Block (aka Herblock), published on March 29, 1950. The cartoon depicted four leading Republicans trying to push an elephant (the traditional symbol of the Republican Party) to stand on a teetering stack of ten tar buckets, the topmost of which was labeled "McCarthyism". 

By the end of the 50's almost all media would have been considered liberal, aka communist by McCarthy.

McCarthyism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Joseph McCarthy: Was He Right After All? *
> 
> That there were bad guys in the government? Sure.
> 
> ...



Only to a left wingnut! Especially after viewing where we are today, and the Communist influence in the obuma regime!...The ADMITTED COMMUNISTS!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 1, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Joseph McCarthy: Was He Right After All? *
> 
> That there were bad guys in the government?  Sure.
> 
> ...



Going about revealing the truth is "wrong?"  Okee dokee.


----------



## bendog (Jun 2, 2014)

The problem is that no matter how seriously you take his allegations, and the Verona project and subsequent soviet secrets revealed, show there was substance, the man was an egomaniac more interested in self importance than anything.  The man's schtick was he destroyed the lives of ordinary people who never posed a threat to the US and whose only crimes were listening and leaning left in a time when people were literally starving to death from an economic collapse, and who never even considered opening the country to a post-WWII stalin.


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 2, 2014)

bendog said:


> The problem is that no matter how seriously you take his allegations, and the Verona project and subsequent soviet secrets revealed, show there was substance, the man was an egomaniac more interested in self importance than anything. The man's schtick was he destroyed the lives of ordinary people who never posed a threat to the US and whose only crimes were listening and leaning left in a time when people were literally starving to death from an economic collapse, and who never even considered opening the country to a post-WWII stalin.



Isn't that EXACTLY what Obuma is doing to our citizens....I believe I've hit a sore place!


----------



## bendog (Jun 2, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is that no matter how seriously you take his allegations, and the Verona project and subsequent soviet secrets revealed, show there was substance, the man was an egomaniac more interested in self importance than anything. The man's schtick was he destroyed the lives of ordinary people who never posed a threat to the US and whose only crimes were listening and leaning left in a time when people were literally starving to death from an economic collapse, and who never even considered opening the country to a post-WWII stalin.
> ...



Actually you kicked yourself in the azz.  But what's new.  Jesus, project much?  LOL


----------



## Vigilante (Jun 2, 2014)

bendog said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



I often wonder where logic has excaped you leftist shits.... quoting from  the above.."the man was an egomaniac more interested in self importance than anything.".... Obuma to a "T"

 "The man's schtick was he destroyed the lives of ordinary people who never posed a threat to the US"....Obuma's IRS targeting of the TEA PARTY, the fraudulent way ObumaCare was pushed through Congress. which has been felt by MILLIONS of American's losing their healthCare, and having to replace it with a less comprehensive insurance at a much higher cost

 1953 people were STARVING TO DEATH...please link us up to that "FACT"

 I don't have to project a fucking thing when  the communists have assholes like you that post your shit...but you let all those members out there that do read this crap, that I'm the one who PROJECTS..... God, does it get any easier???


----------

